# ESP light on - G214 brake pressure sensor



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi guys, this is my first post  but I have been looking around the site for some time and have found loads of useful info on here  I bought a 2000 225 a few months ago and think it's fantastic... apart from the LONG list of common faults i've encountered so far :roll:

My question is about my (now permanently lit) ESP light. I've read the codes and it's coming up with;

'00813 - Sensor 2 for brake pressure (G214). 57-00 - Electric circuit failure'

Does anyone have any idea how I might fix this? Do I really need to replace this sensor or is it a fault elsewhere? I've looked at block 5 and the brake pressure was at 12.1bar (without pressing the pedal). I believe the max and min tolerance is +/- 7.5 bar.

I also looked at block 6 for longitudinal acceleration and mine is reading 24.81m/s^2 at rest! I've read about the reset procedure, but the 40168 login doesn't work for me  Could this be causing my ESP light rather than the brake pressure sensor?

Any help is appreciated as I don't want to go throwing money at things that aren't broken!


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome to the forum mate,

Well, both of those possibilities will bring up the ESP warning light.
The brake pressure is essential to the ESP system as it applie and releases the brakes independantly of your foot etc.
There could be a couple of reasons for this - wiring to the pressure sensor on the master cylinder, faulty sensor or air in the brake circuit.

Does the brake pedal seem soft or travel a long distance?
Have you tried an emergency stop to test the ABS out?

The longitudinal sensor is also integral to the ESP as it uses many sensors around the car to identify current conditions prior to activating or releasing the brakes etc...

Have a feel round at the master cylinder and see if theres any wires off at the sensor.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reply it's very helpfull. The brakes feel completely normal, not soft/spongey at all and work very well. I guess this means i can rule out having any air in the system.

One thought i've just had... if the longitudinal sensor is reading 24m/s maybe the brakes are being activated somehow? Causing the brake pressure fault? Something else i've noticed is that when i'm queing in traffic the car comes to a stop on it's own at 1-2mph like the brakes are binding slightly.

I really wish i could reset the longitudinal sensor but it won't except my login, any ideas on this? Could there be another login code that i need to use? I have a feeling that if i reset this all my ESP problems may go away...


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Are you using VAGCOM or VCDS?
Is it fully licenced?

Some functions are only available using a fully licenced jobbie


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm using one of these;

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220518250615? ... 1439.l2649

Sorry for the ebay link. It's not the full VAGCOM version or licensed, but from reading the reset guide I thought this lead/software would work ok? It worked ok to reset my airbag light (set off by moving the seat back :roll: )


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Tezray said:


> I'm using one of these;
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220518250615? ... 1439.l2649
> 
> Sorry for the ebay link. It's not the full VAGCOM version or licensed, but from reading the reset guide I thought this lead/software would work ok? It worked ok to reset my airbag light (set off by moving the seat back :roll: )


Yeah it will reset codes/clear codes etc in the unregistered version but to do adaptation work, i think it needs to be fully licenced.

I use VCDS fully licenced at $99... (about 60 quid) and to be able to do all the adaptation and so on, its well worth the money, especially if you plan to keep the TT for a good while.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

PM'd you mate....


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Well I thought I would put an update on here as it may be helpful to someone at some point&#8230;. Saying that, I haven't managed to find anyone else with this particular problem so I think I may have just been a bit unlucky :roll:

I had brake pressure sensor number 2 replaced yesterday along with a brake fluid change and unfortunately that has not cured my problem. It has however revealed where the fault lies - in the wiring loom. One or two of the wires in that part of the loom appear to have broken down so I need to find a replacement. At the moment my ESP light is off and the fault is gone as the loom has been disturbed and it must be making a decent connection at the moment. How long this good connection lasts is anyone's guess, it could be 1 day or it could be 1 year :?


----------



## tomdennis (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi there, you are not the only one suffering from this DTC 00813(sensor 2 for brake pressure G214 problem in electrical circuit intermittent) and my ESP light is on(with my MOT due very soon) ! 
How is your remedy going, was it the sensor or did you find a wiring problem ?
If Audi did not charge such customer punishing prices(£90) for a brake pressure switch I would try replacing mine...but I dare not at these prices.
Many thanks.


----------



## mikjd (Jul 26, 2011)

It would appear that the error code of '00813 - Sensor 2 for brake pressure (G214). 57-00 - _*Electric circuit failure*_' is pretty accurate if Tezray's experience is anything to go by. Changing the switch will probably make no difference at all, other than maybe disturbing the loom and restoring continuity. The other suggestion of looking/feeling for damaged cables or connectors is probably a good start. :idea: Good luck. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tomdennis (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for that mikjd I will start inspecting the wiring soon and let you know how I get on. You did not say if you have experienced this phenomenon or not ?
regards.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi guys, yes it is the wiring loom at fault on mine. Since it's been messed with though the ESP light has not come back on... touch wood.

It is worth having a play with the wiring loom if you have this fault code too, I believe it's a bit of a s*%t to get too though as it sits underneath the brake fluid resevoir.


----------



## tomdennis (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for your input tezray.
Trawling many TT forums and websites it seems a common problem in the looms. 
it amazes me that a supposed "high quality car that cost nearly £30,000 even 10 years ago can have so many wiring loom breaks and interruptions.
I also have a 45 year old Honda S800 sports car and have never had any wiring loom breaks nor do I know of any other similar model that has suffered this ridiculous failing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes Audi's are great mechanically, but electronics really are their downfall :roll:

I've owned a lot of cars by a lot of manufacturers and in 3 months of owning my TT I think it's had/has more electrical glitches than the lot of them put together!


----------



## raj.sangar (Jun 21, 2019)

Hi. I've read this thread and have the g214 code come up on my 54reg 225. The brakes have always felt "spongy" to me which is why I got the discs and pads changed all around a couple of months ago. I've had this code come up on the last week and a local indy has mentioned it COULD some sensor on the ABS unit, he also said it might be worth getting the unit reconditioned as these faults are common. I would like to know of this extensive work it required or could I try some other points before? 
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

raj.sangar said:


> Hi. I've read this thread and have the g214 code come up on my 54reg 225. The brakes have always felt "spongy" to me which is why I got the discs and pads changed all around a couple of months ago. I've had this code come up on the last week and a local indy has mentioned it COULD some sensor on the ABS unit, he also said it might be worth getting the unit reconditioned as these faults are common. I would like to know of this extensive work it required or could I try some other points before?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hi, What fault code are you getting?
G214 & G201 are both on the brake Master Cylinder,. 
A PITA to replace, so replace both while you're there, if that turns out to be the cause.
Hoggy.


----------

